# Need help to find software to enhance my photos



## mak101 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have thousands of pictures taken from regular point and shoot digital cameras, most of them with auto set. I am not an expert photographer and always prefer to take a picture in auto mode. I would like to enhance all my pictures (if there is a room for for it) in batch so I don't have to select one by one. Can anyone please suggest any software to do my job? free would be better


----------



## SCraig (Dec 12, 2012)

Gimp (free)
Adobe Lightroom
Adobe Elements
Adobe Photoshop
DxO Optics Professional
Nikon Capture NX2
Corel Paintshop Pro
Corel Aftershot


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2012)

What 'batch process' do you want to do to all you photos that you think will 'enhance' them?

You think there is an "Easy Button" that magically transforms a file full of images into National Geographic covers?  The hallmark of a good photographer is one who takes the time to edit each image individually, using whatever tools are needed to improve the image, not sending them through a grinder and thinking they'll be wonderful renditions coming out the other end.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

If you want anyone to be able to help you, you're going to need to be a lot more specific as to what you're looking to accomplish. "I would like to enhance all my pictures" is about as ambiguous a statement as possible. Wouldn't we all?!

Not to burst your bubble, but if you've taken all these images on a P&S camera set to auto, there's probably not going to be much room for enhancing. The best way to enhance your pictures would be to actually learn photography. Once you have a firm grasp of fundamentals like the exposure triangle, white balance, composition, perspective, lighting principles, etc. you'll be capable of taking much better images. Unfortunately, you'll most likely also be forever finished with point & shoot cameras.

I'd recommend using the search function to find other threads on these fundamentals that interest you.


----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2012)

If using a P&S in Auto gives the OP the results he wants, what's so wrong with that?


----------



## kathyt (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Since all of your images will look different from the start, you will most likely not like the result if you batch process. I would suggest Adobe Lightroom and just process your favorites. Lightroom is a great program for organizing and editing your images.


----------



## Dao (Dec 12, 2012)

Lightroom is going to be my 1st pick.


----------



## Tony S (Dec 12, 2012)

Try the free trial of Photoshop Elements........ the regular program is pretty powerful and a bargain can usually be found at Walmart or Costco.

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?product=photoshop_elements&loc=us&promoid=GWQTD


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 12, 2012)

Just add a filter on it, and it's awesome.

oh, wait, that's instagram, nevermind.


----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > If using a P&S in Auto gives the OP the results he wants, what's so wrong with that?
> ...




Your point?

Would using a DSLR prevent the need to 'enhance' the images?


----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

....


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:


> .........
> 
> The VERY point of his post is he's NOT HAPPY WITH THE PHOTOS and wants to 'enhance' them...his word, not mine...........



Where did he say he's 'not happy'?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:


> NO, but learning to use the camera he's got off of AUTO might...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps you're not thinking very hard.
 I "enhance" all my images whether I shot them in Auto, Av, Tv or M.

His question was answered, let him have fun with it. if he wants to become a photography 'M' snob, he'll (or she'll) cross that bridge camera when he comes to it.
Jeez. Are we gonna make this another elitist "Only use 'M'" thread?


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:


> He/she want's to batch process thousands of different photos taken on many different point and shoot cameras (one can only assume, over a significant length of time)...
> 
> Why we are actually replying to such a ridiculous statement in the first place is beyond me...
> 
> ...



We you born with a silver DSLR in your mouth?

I didn't think so. 

Point is, the OP probably assumes that post-processing means "do the same things to every image." I would think this is an easy assumption to make...... If you're not familiar with the process.

Since none of us took classes Photoshop in first grade, the OPs question is a natural one that deserves an honest answer.... Not ridicule or scorn


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 12, 2012)

Pallycow said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=28379"/>



I love this bird! 

All I had to add... Carry on


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:


> Why we are actually replying to such a ridiculous statement in the first place is beyond me...



You know, you could always not reply! Just for fun.


----------



## STIC (Dec 13, 2012)

...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 13, 2012)

What if he wanted to resize them all and add a black border? Could that be one?


----------



## STIC (Dec 13, 2012)

...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 13, 2012)

You can't answer my question?


----------



## STIC (Dec 13, 2012)

...


----------



## onelove (Dec 13, 2012)

mak101 said:


> I have thousands of pictures taken from regular point and shoot digital cameras, most of them with auto set. I am not an expert photographer and always prefer to take a picture in auto mode. I would like to enhance all my pictures (if there is a room for for it) in batch so I don't have to select one by one. Can anyone please suggest any software to do my job? free would be better



Back to the OPs question...he does not appear to have interest in going pro...he just wants to make his pictures look a bit better.

Search online for Camedia Master 1.2   It is ancient software that came with the early Olympus digital P&S cams.  You can find it for free.

Open an entire folder in the software, select all and hit instant fix.

It won't fix every little tweak, it won't get you published in Nat Geo, but your photos will be brighter and crisper.


----------



## emdiemci (Dec 27, 2012)

Pallycow said:


> Just add a filter on it, and it's awesome.
> 
> oh, wait, that's instagram, nevermind.



LOL!


----------



## photolisa (Dec 29, 2012)

People are pretty cynical on this forum because they think they are gods in photography I guess and are too high and mighty to help those who have real questions. Anyways, there are lots of free software that can help make your photos look nicer.

As already mentioned, for batch processing, camedia master is an option. If you want to take the time and selective choose the best photos and then edit there is picmonkey (which charges money for a lot of features now), photocat, piizap, etc.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 29, 2012)

I read the OP's message as they already have older photos they wanted to enhance. OP, since each photo will need something different you won't be able to do the same thing to each photo. If you have some time you can download the free trial of lightroom and you can tweak each one without opening them up individually. If you have some settings that will work for a whole series of photos, Lightroom will let you apply those setting to selected photos with a click of a few buttons.


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 29, 2012)

I vote for lightroom you can group your photos and then batch them in groups based on what they need it is user friendly and will help you post to file sharing sites flicker Facebook etc, also the catalog will make it easier to keep track of your photos. Stic you are being not nice do not hate on the camera used as we are all fond of saying it is not the camera it is the person holding it and not everyone wants to be a PROtogjerkheadsnob like you so let OP alone.


----------

